# Forumtreffen in Hamburg



## diabolo150973 (18 April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

nach mehreren erfolgreichen Probeläufen im kleinen Kreis, möchte ich es nun das erste Mal an die große Glocke hängen.

Tomcat69 und ich schlagen mal den _*21. Mai 2011*_ vor. Der Abend würde dann ungefähr wie folgt ablaufen:



Treffen an den St. Pauli-Landungsbrücken
Irgendwo was essen
Kiezbummel mit diversen Gastronomiebesuchen
Für Unkundige gibt es einen Gang durch die Herbertstraße
Im Lehmitz versacken

Falls sich ausreichend Teilnehmer finden sollten, würde ich mal gucken, ob ich eine Kieztour gebucht bekomme. Die sind allerdings nicht umsonst.
Selbstverständlich sind auch Frauen herzlich eingeladen!!! 
Da sich ja einige Hamburger und Umlandbewohner hier rumtreiben, hoffe ich auf rege Beteiligung. 

Bernard, Tomcat und ich haben diese Trefen auch schon 2 mal mit Forumsmitgliedern gemacht, die von weit, weit weg kommen... Und auch die haben es ohne Kulturschock und bleibende Schäden überlebt!

Also... ich hoffe man sieht sich!!!


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 April 2011)

Hallo Dia,

genau an diesem Wochenende ist auch das Forumstreffen bei Markus. Dazu haben sich bereits auch "Nordlichter" (z.B. Kieler) angemeldet. 
Wenn ihr an diesem Wochenende sowieso Zeit habt, dann kommt doch mit einer Fahrgemeinschaft in den schönen Süden. 
Das Rahmenprogramm passt da sowieso immer (ok, in der Herbertstraße waren wir in Ostrach noch nie).


----------



## diabolo150973 (18 April 2011)

Ach Du Sch****... Da haben wir ja gut aufgepasst...

Dann verschieben wir den ganzen Kram natürlich um 2 oder 4 Wochen nach hinten!!! 

Wie peinlich..........

Das Treffen in Ostrach würde bei mir erstmal am Geld mangeln. Da ganz runter zu eiern, mit Hotel und Verpflegung... Da geht einiges an Kohle bei drauf...


Gruß,

dia


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 April 2011)

hi hi.....



diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Ach Du Sch****... Da haben wir ja gut aufgepasst...
> 
> Dann verschieben wir den ganzen Kram natürlich um 2 oder 4 Wochen nach hinten!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 April 2011)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Ach Du Sch****... Da haben wir ja gut aufgepasst...
> 
> Dann verschieben wir den ganzen Kram natürlich um 2 oder 4 Wochen nach hinten!!!
> 
> ...


 

und der Kiez kostet nix ????? *ROFL* *ROFL* *ROFL*

Grundsätzlich finde ich das Treffen in HH eine gute Idee. Allerdings habe ich im Mai und bis Mitte Juni keine Zeit.... die Arbeit......


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (18 April 2011)

Hi zusammen

Wenn der Termin passt, wären wir auch (wieder) dabei. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## diabolo150973 (18 April 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> und der Kiez kostet nix ????? *ROFL* *ROFL* *ROFL*




Ich lasse da schon seit Jahren anschreiben. Ich habe inzwischen eine komplette Garnitur an falschen Bärten und verschieden Brillen. Neulich habe ich mir zum Beispiel ein Kopfkissen unter den Pulli geschoben und behauptet, ich würde Helmut heißen und komme morgen zum bezahlen wieder... Hat geklappt. Da war so'ne Dicke, die hat mich gefragt, ob ich DER Helmut bin, der immer so ausgefallene Sonderwünsche hat... 

Ach ja... @Helmut: Stimmt die Rechnungsadresse noch? 

Ich denke mal, mit dem Termin sind wir ziemlich flexibel. Oder man macht sowas öfter im Jahr. Und nur gucken kostet ja nix. Ein "Astra auf die Hand" kostet auch nicht die Welt...


Gruß,

dia


----------



## eYe (18 April 2011)

Ich würde mich auch anschließen 

Und wenn wir mit den neuen Forum Shirts durch die Herbertstraße ziehen, gibts doch sicher etwas vom Forenbetreiber dazu


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 April 2011)

eYe schrieb:


> Ich würde mich auch anschließen
> 
> Und wenn wir mit den neuen Forum Shirts durch die Herbertstraße ziehen, gibts doch sicher etwas vom Forenbetreiber dazu


 

Wo ist deine Bestellung ???????


----------



## diabolo150973 (18 April 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wo ist deine Bestellung ???????



Wenn Du noch 2 Wochen warten kannst, nehme ich auch eins... Aber das wird wohl zu knapp werden, oder!?


----------



## Verpolt (18 April 2011)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Wenn Du noch 2 Wochen warten kannst, nehme ich auch eins... Aber das wird wohl zu knapp werden, oder!?



Machst du Diät?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 April 2011)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Wenn Du noch 2 Wochen warten kannst, nehme ich auch eins... Aber das wird wohl zu knapp werden, oder!?


 
das bezahlst du aber selber bei Axel und lässt es nicht auf meinen Namen anschreiben.....


.....ja Axel ich geh gleich nach Feierabend zur Bank, wieviel war es noch einmal 13,--€, Versandkostenfrei....

PS. daher kommt auch der Begriff "Fun zum Feierabend", wenn ich zur Bank gehe


----------



## diabolo150973 (18 April 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Machst du Diät?



Ja, eine finanzielle...


----------



## RMA (20 April 2011)

Wenn der Termin passt wäre ich auch gern dabei. 

Wäre schön wenn JesperMP das auch schaffen könnte, wir haben im PLCTalk.net einiges mit einander zu tun gehabt und ich wurde mich freuen ihn endlich kennen zu lernen. (Übernachtungsmöglichkeit wäre vorhanden.)


----------



## Der Pfälzer (20 April 2011)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Ja, eine finanzielle...



Ich bin schon länger auf der Suche nach Jemand,
der endlich ein Spendenkonto für "Notleidende Programmierer" einrichtet.

Leider ohne Erfolg 

Gruß Roland


----------



## udo_39 (20 April 2011)

*termin?*

gibts schon neuen Termin würde auch kommen wollen wenn Termin passt


----------



## bike (20 April 2011)

Der Pfälzer schrieb:


> Ich bin schon länger auf der Suche nach Jemand,
> der endlich ein Spendenkonto für "Notleidende Programmierer" einrichtet.
> 
> Leider ohne Erfolg
> ...



Da kann man doch das "Noitleidende" weglassen, würde ich sagen.


bike


----------



## diabolo150973 (3 Mai 2011)

Nächste(r) Terminvorschla(e)g(e):

_*24. oder 25 Juni 2011*_

Ich hoffe, das passt jetzt besser!!!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## diabolo150973 (5 Mai 2011)

Sehe ich das richtig, dass nicht so wirklich Interesse vorhanden ist?
Ich will jetzt nicht die beleidigte Leberwurst spielen, aber langsam entgleist das hier etwas... 

Gruß,

dia 
(von 3-Liter-Benzinmotor-Automatikgetriebe auf 2-Liter-Diesel-Schaltgetriebe runterstuft:?)


----------



## Markus (5 Mai 2011)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, dass nicht so wirklich Interesse vorhanden ist?
> Ich will jetzt nicht die beleidigte Leberwurst spielen, aber langsam entgleist das hier etwas...
> 
> Gruß,
> ...


 

sorry!
ich glaube ich habe den quasch ausgelöst.
habe das mal alles entsorgt!


----------



## RMA (7 Mai 2011)

Sorry für den späten Antwort, war ein bischen über-belastet in den letzten Tagen und war deswegen nicht online.

Interesse besteht meiner Seite immer noch, Termin ist mir mehr oder weniger egal..


----------



## diabolo150973 (8 Mai 2011)

Okay,

ich hatte schon Angst, dass jetzt gar nichts mehr kommt... 
Als Rahmenprogramm könnte ich eventuell eine geführte Kieztour buchen.
Diese Touren dauern so ca. 2-3 Stunden und kosten ca. 40-50€ pro Person.
Aber das lohnt sich wohl nur, wenn wir genug gleichgesinnte zusammenbekommen. Aber dann hätten wir jedenfalls auch einen Fachvortrag im Treffen.

Ich hoffe, es melden sich noch einige und sagen zu...

Schönen Sonntag,

dia


----------



## diabolo150973 (17 Mai 2011)

Ich hole das nochmal nach oben...


----------



## Tommi (17 Mai 2011)

Hallo dia,

theoretisch würde ich gerne kommen. Aber ich bin schon so oft (privat)
unterwegs, daß ich das nicht schaffe. Man muss mit der Familie Kompromisse eingehen. 

Ich finde Dein Engagement super, deshalb möchte ich nicht durch Schweigen absagen!

Als ich im November aktiv ins Forum einstieg, war ich verblüfft, daß der
NRW-Stammtisch direkt vor meiner Haustür stattfindet. Den zu schaffen ist mein erklärtes Ziel!

Vielleicht ist Dein "Kompromissstatus" zu diesem Zeitpunkt ein anderer. :wink: 

Würde mich freuen...

Gruß
Tommi :s12:


----------



## eYe (17 Mai 2011)

Würde auf jedenfall mal vorbeischauen, allerdings nicht bei der Kiezführung mitmachen. Hab da schon genug Geld gelassen


----------



## diabolo150973 (18 Mai 2011)

Die Kiez-Führung war auch nur ein Vorschlag... Es ging mir nur um den "Fachvortrag"... Bis jetzt sind wir mit Dir (eYe) eingeschlossen 4 Leute.
Ich hoffe auf mehr!!! 

Gruß,

dia


----------



## diabolo150973 (13 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

übernächstes Wochenende geht es los... 

Treffen ist dann an den Landungsbrücken. Uhrzeit kommt noch...

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Tommi (13 Juni 2011)

Moin dia & Co.,

ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß beim Hamburger-Forumstreffen-2011.

:s12::sm24::s12:

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Kieler (15 Juni 2011)

Wann genau habt ihr jetzt geplant. Wenn es passt würde ich auch kommen.


----------



## diabolo150973 (16 Juni 2011)

Der 25. Juni wäre perfekt! Jetzt könnt Ihr ein paar Uhrzeiten vorschlagen...
Eventuell noch was Essen gehen, oder so?

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Tomcat69 (16 Juni 2011)

Ich sag mal 18.00 Uhr treffen und was Essen gehen, oder 20.00 Uhr treffen und direkt in den Kampf.


----------



## RMA (16 Juni 2011)

Mir ist 20:00 defiinitiv zu spät da ich nacher zurück nach Hause fahren muss. Entweder 18:00 und direkt zum Esssen oder (z.B.) 16:00 und Kaffee und Klatsch vorweg. Wie viel früher sinnvoll ist ist wahrscheinlich abhängig wieviele kommen wollen/können.


----------



## eYe (16 Juni 2011)

Ich bin recht frei was die Zeit angeht, Essen gehen klingt gut


----------



## diabolo150973 (16 Juni 2011)

RMA schrieb:


> Mir ist 20:00 defiinitiv zu spät da ich nacher zurück nach Hause fahren muss. Entweder 18:00 und direkt zum Esssen oder (z.B.) 16:00 und Kaffee und Klatsch vorweg. Wie viel früher sinnvoll ist ist wahrscheinlich abhängig wieviele kommen wollen/können.



Wo kommst Du denn her? So groß ist Schleswig-Holstein doch gar nicht...

Gruß,

dia


----------



## diabolo150973 (18 Juni 2011)

25. Juni 2011

18:00 Uhr

St. Pauli Landungsbrücken

----------------------------

Dort wird dann kurzfristig geplant, wo wir essen gehen.

Ich hoffe, dass geht so in Ordnung!

Bis dann,

dia


----------



## RMA (19 Juni 2011)

OK, passt super, freue mich darauf einige hier im Forum kennen zu lernen.


----------



## eYe (25 Juni 2011)

Ich muss leider absagen, bei mir ist mal wieder was dazwischengekommen :sb7:

Sorry


----------



## diabolo150973 (26 Juni 2011)

So... ich bin wieder wach und nüchtern...

Erstmal vielen Dank an Bernard und Tomcat69. Wir haben 45 Minuten am Ausgang der Haltestelle "Landungsbrücken" gewartet, aber irgendwie kam dann doch keiner mehr. So wurde es mal wieder ein lustiger Abend zu dritt.

Schöne Motorräder, schöne Frauen, gute Musik... was will man mehr!?

Schönen Gruß,

dia


----------



## Tommi (26 Juni 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo dia,
> 
> theoretisch würde ich gerne kommen. Aber ich bin schon so oft (privat)
> unterwegs, daß ich das nicht schaffe. Man muss mit der Familie Kompromisse eingehen.
> ...


 
Hallo dia,

wie sieht's aus? 

Gruß
Tommi 

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=339965&postcount=1


----------



## diabolo150973 (26 Juni 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo dia,
> 
> wie sieht's aus?
> 
> ...




Ich habe keine Kopfschmerzen! Oder was meinst Du?
Danke der Nachfrage.

Gruß,

dia


----------



## RMA (26 Juni 2011)

Tja, ich war auch von ca. 10 vor sechs bis ca. halb sieben da, aber die Leute die ich angesprochen habe hatten leider mit dem Forum nichts zu tun .

Nächstes mal sollten wir entweder die Stelle ein bischen genauer definieren oder vielleicht per PN eine Handy-Nummer geben um die Leute einzusammeln die sich noch nicht kennen - offensichtlich sind SPS-Programmierer nicht unbedingt auf dem ersten Blick zu erkennen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Juni 2011)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Kopfschmerzen! Oder was meinst Du?
> Danke der Nachfrage.
> 
> Gruß,
> ...



Hi Dia,
Tommi meint ob du nicht Lust hast zum NRW Stammtisch zu kommen. 

gruß Helmut.


----------



## Tommi (26 Juni 2011)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Kopfschmerzen! Oder was meinst Du?
> Danke der Nachfrage.
> 
> Gruß,
> ...


 
Hallo dia,

das haste falsch verstanden, ich wollte Dich auf den NRW-Stammtisch
aufmerksam machen.;-)

Da brauchste nix organisieren, sondern einfach nur kommen.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tomcat69 (27 Juni 2011)

Das es mit dem Treffen an den Landungsbrücken nicht geklappt hat, fand ich schade, hatte mich schon auf ein paar neue Gesichter gefreut.

Der Abend war aber trotzdem ein Riesenspaß. Dia ist ja schon wieder ganz gut beieinander und ich hoffe Bernard auch. Die Aktion können wir gerne mal wiederholen.


----------



## diabolo150973 (28 Juni 2011)

RMA schrieb:


> Tja, ich war auch von ca. 10 vor sechs bis ca. halb sieben da, aber die Leute die ich angesprochen habe hatten leider mit dem Forum nichts zu tun .
> 
> Nächstes mal sollten wir entweder die Stelle ein bischen genauer definieren oder vielleicht per PN eine Handy-Nummer geben um die Leute einzusammeln die sich noch nicht kennen - offensichtlich sind SPS-Programmierer nicht unbedingt auf dem ersten Blick zu erkennen.




Es gibt z.B. Bilder von Bernard und mir hier im Forum... Wir standen am Ausgang der Bahnstation. Wer rauswollte, musste an uns (und an den drei Schnapsnasen) vorbei. Du warst nicht etwa die schicke Blonde, die da ganz alleine rumstand?!

Nächstes Mal machen wir es besser!!! Wie wäre es mit August/September?

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Paule (28 Juni 2011)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Wir standen am Ausgang der Bahnstation. Wer rauswollte, musste an uns (und an den drei Schnapsnasen) vorbei.


Hi Dia,
warum hast Du nicht das SPS-Forum Polo-Shirt angezogen?
Oder ein Plakat hochgehoben: Forumstreffen Hamburg!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Juni 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Hi Dia,
> warum hast Du nicht das SPS-Forum Polo-Shirt angezogen?
> Oder ein Plakat hochgehoben: Forumstreffen Hamburg!



Genau, bei uns steht der Lipperlandstern schon
auf der A2 Abfahrt Bielefeld Zentrum mit
einen Schild. Ich stehe dann auf dem Parkplatz
und Weise ein. Organisation ist alles


----------



## RMA (29 Juni 2011)

> Du warst nicht etwa die schicke Blonde, die da ganz alleine rumstand?!


Leider nicht, eher der Alte im Anorak mit kurzen roten Haare (die die noch nicht grau sind!). 



> warum hast Du nicht das SPS-Forum Polo-Shirt angezogen?


genau darauf habe ich gehofft, und indem ich keiner im Polo-Hemd gesehen habe habe ich die meiste Zeit unten am "Meeting-Point" verbracht.

Nächstes mal wird's wohl besser klappen - September / August wird wahrscheinlich OK sein, aber ich kann nur relativ kurzfristig Termine bestätigen, weil man nie weiß was für IBNs oder was auch immer auf einem zukommen kann.

PS schöne Motorräder sehe ich auch immer gern, von den Frauen ganz zu schweigen, und es röhrten auch genugend Harleys vorbei als ich wartete! :smile:


----------

